

Whatever happened to Asmallworld? - schwarzesbrett
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/04/whatever-happened-to-asmallworld/
Asmallworld, the social network for a rather self-selecting elite, was launched several years ago by Swedish Investment banker and INSEAD Alumnus Erik Wachtmeister. Back then he’d deicded to tap into the evolving microcosm of social networking. In that era it was Myspace that was making its way as the leading social net aside from Friendster et al. Specialized social networks were still scarce. Wachtmeister hit up this niche of a an international network of affluent and influential people. Asmallworld grew to a userbase of initially 30,000 users, and later 500,000. So what happened?
======
_pius
I'm not sure that the number of uniques is the right metric for success here.
Presumably if the site is for "the elite," their membership numbers shouldn't
go up indefinitely.

~~~
loaristys
Yes, you provide a very valid point. The website prides itself on its
exclusivity. I suspect a decline in the number of unique users is something in
fact desired by its users - if they feel that the website is not giving them a
"special" and "secret" service they may be less inclined to use it.

On an interesting side note - the author of the article appears to be quite an
active user of asmallworld.net.

